# Hello



## FluidSound (Jul 7, 2012)

Heya. I'm here to learn. I practice Tai Chi Quan (With an instructor, Yang style from the school of Cheng Dsu Yao) and on my free time, boxing. I like learning about other martial arts as well. Though, my tastes are odd. I don't believe Wushu is effective, but enjoy watching the forms just because they give me a thought of how they can help such as applying flexibility from them or learning different thought processes. Of course, I don't think the actual application is effective in battle.

Anyways, greetings.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Open mindedness will always serve us well in life as well as MT. 
Enjoy the site, and the knowledge of members you will find here......


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT! I ditto what seasoned said about being open minded, lots of great information and discussion around here!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to MartialTalk! And consider the other two guys thirded.


----------



## FluidSound (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you, I really do appreciate it. I'm a bit of an oddball and usually show respect, though sometimes I can be a bit ill-tempered. Still, I came here after realizing that the admins/moderators of Bullshido were complete and total douchebags and the people there were a bit thick-skulled. They're not dumb, just close minded and too strict for their own good. Plus, I'm pretty sure some of the admins/moderators there abuse their powers. I'm glad they're only leaders of a website and not something important, cause it'd be black and white "-_-

Anyways, sorry for my rant, I realize I talk a lot. I came here to learn and that's what I wish to do.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 8, 2012)

It is very important to start off on the right foot here at MT. This site can be all you want, and are looking for, as long as site rules are adhered to. Please take some time and look around, check out our rules for interacting and posting and things will go well. 
Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Instructor (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Takai (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome!  I hope you enjoy it here.  I'm sure you have noted there is a large CMA subsection here.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT FluidSound. If you are an oddball, you found the right place


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Sorry you didn't have a good experience on another board, but it's important to remember that we're only people, with differing thoughts and opinions.  One thing I've found helpful, is to avoid replying for a day if I come across a post which cheeses me off.  There's no hurry, and the time allows me to consider whether or not I'm being hasty.
Not a lecture, just something I've found useful.
Again, welcome to the board!


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## FluidSound (Jul 18, 2012)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Welcome to MT! Sorry you didn't have a good experience on another board, but it's important to remember that we're only people, with differing thoughts and opinions.  One thing I've found helpful, is to avoid replying for a day if I come across a post which cheeses me off.  There's no hurry, and the time allows me to consider whether or not I'm being hasty.
> Not a lecture, just something I've found useful.
> Again, welcome to the board!




I agree, but that's the thing. The moderators had like, a stick up their ***. If they thought you were wrong, they'd were like "Nope, wrong. **** you". instead of "I disagree, here's why." I swear, they were very... I don't know how to put it. Kindness wasn't a language and neither was keeping an open thought. They did not know how to relate two things either or take in examples.

Like, when I mentioned how you could learn such flexibility and unpredictability from Drunken Boxing, they laughed at me and said "There's 0 evidence that you can apply it to martial arts." Not only that, but they treated me as if I was an idiot as well. I came there to learn, not be treated like some a jackass, by a bunch of jackasses. And okay, even if someone disagrees, they can't just say they disagree and WHY? Instead of making someone feel like **** and giving no answer?

Anyways, dancing is not applied to fighting, yet it is a practical way to learn how to become a better wrestler because you learn to be more balanced. At least, this is what I hear. But see? There is relation between two completely different things.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 19, 2012)

Bullshido has its own culture. We're different and generally attract different folks. Hope you like it around here. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

